# Leaving Money For The Dead



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

A Brooklyn lawyer, a used car salesman and a banker were gathered by a coffin containing the body of an old friend. In his grief, one of the three said, "In my family, we have a custom of giving the dead some money, so they’ll have something to spend over there."

They all agreed that this was appropriate. The banker dropped a hundred dollar bill into the casket, and the car salesman did the same. The lawyer took out the bills and wrote a check for $300.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

Leave it to a lawyer, lol!


----------

